# Advice Please



## Mifi (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi guys

I'm really hoping that I can get some advice   This Thursday I am going to see a gyney consultant to discuss the way forward for me as I just don't know what to do for the best anymore   As you can see from my profile I have recently finished my 9th tx cycle and I have also had 2 m/c with my last ERPC last Dec. Can anyone suggest tests that they think would be useful and reasonable for me to request.

I also have a history of mildly polycystic ovaries (made worse from OHSS) and I also have a history of mild endo but other than that I have no other known gyney probs. I also suffer from Ulcerative Colitis (similar to Chrons disease) but the medication that I take to manage this is supposed to be safe for conception and pg, so I don't know if this is relevant although it is classed as an immune disease. 

So can I please ask for your opinions please ladies  


Thanks

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


PS The clinic aren't too keen on encouraging IVF again as it makes me so ill even with Metformin and low dose stims


----------



## Chowy (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi FM

Big  , I cant really help but think Aweeze would be the one to ask as she seems up on the tests etc.

Good luck and hope to see you soon.

Chowy


----------



## Mifi (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks Chowy


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

FM sorry I wish I knew more and could offer some advice    

I think you mentioned changing donor, have you had any more thoughts on this and is it possible? The only other thing I thought was (this is just a thought, nothing to do with knowlege/experience) I think some clinics like to baste twice .... whether it helps or not I don't know but could be worth asking?  Some ladies have insemination 24 hours after trigger and then again 24 hours later.  I'm sure Sam did ... might be worth asking her advice if it's an option.  

What meds have you been on for IUI?  Maybe you could ask Lulu about the mild IVF - would your current dose be suitable to try IVF without over-stimming?

Take care hun
Love
Jovi x


----------



## Mifi (Sep 27, 2008)

Many thanks guys  

The consultant has recommended a diagnositic laperoscopy as he thinks my endo may have flared up and or my tubes may be blocked so I am booked in for surgery at the end of November - slightly shocked and scared by this outcome as I really wasn't expecting this as I was more thinking of blood tests/scans   He won't commit to letting me do IVF again until I have had the surgery so I guess I will just have to wait if I do end up with IVF recommended I think the clinic will want me to use CARE in Nottingham - doea anyone know or been to this clinic  


Jovi good luck on your 2ww hun   


Thanks again 

FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

FM -    I'm sorry to read your news.  Good luck with the surgery.  I hope it will at least give you some answers.


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

FM sorry you are having to go through surgery but it does sound like a good plan, and you'll hopefully get some answers and be having a very different result for your next tx  

Wishing you all the best hun,
Take care
Jovi xxxx


----------



## Mifi (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks guys    just want to get it over with now so I can at least get some answers and move on   I am very nervous already but I know its necessary. Im just not great with pain and because most drugs make me sick, I generally just have to suffer and ride it out. Ironically my surgery date is the day before the years anniversary of the ERPC  

Jovi


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

FM - Good luck with the surgery  . Hopefully it will be worth it and give you a very positive outcome xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mifi (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks LL   Lovin little Alphie wizard!!


----------

